# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  Πρόβλημα αφής σε οθόνη samsung s5230 star

## orca

Γεια χαρά σε όλα τα μέλη του hlektronika.gr
  Πρώτο μου post και με την ευκαιρία να ευχαριστήσω όλους εσάς που με τις γνώσεις σας προσφέρετε σε όλους εμάς τους υπόλοιπους πολύ χρήσιμη βοήθεια.
  Το πρόβλημα είναι ένα samsung s5230 star της κόρης μου
  Εντελώς ξαφνικά χωρίς να πέσει χωρίς να βραχεί χωρίς απολύτως καμία βίαιη κίνηση *δεν λειτούργει η αφή στο μισό πάνω μέρος της οθόνης*.
  Δεν έχει καμία παραμόρφωση ούτε στα χρώματα ούτε στην γεωμετρία της η οθόνη απεικονίζει κανονικά τα πάντα.
  Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί κανονικά σε όλες τις άλλες χρήσεις.
  Ρίξτε τα φώτα σας βρε παιδιά

----------


## button

Δοκίμασες να κάνεις βαθμονόμηση οθόνης αφής  …

----------


## navar

> Δοκίμασες να κάνεις βαθμονόμηση οθόνης αφής  …


 κάνε ενα calibration σωστή ιδέα !
αν και απο calibration άλλα προβλήματα εμφανίζονται !
εμένα μου μυρίζει καλωδιοταινία του touch και σε αυτά δυστυχώς πρέπει να πάει set με την υπόλοιπη !
η κάποια κομμένη γραμμή στο touch

----------


## button

Εγώ έχω  το Ν97mini και τελευταία έχω πρόβλημα με touch panel  τρίζει και κάποιες φόρες δεν ανταποκρίνεται  το έχω 7 μήνες.  Επειδή η οθόνη αφής δεν είναι capacitive αλλιώς λέγεται I don’t remember θέλει αποφασιστικό πάτημα (μου μείνε όρος γιατί το είπε κόπιας στο myphone) αλλά το πρόβλημα προσήλθε από βλαμμένους φίλους  που σαν τα ζώα πατούσαν την οθόνη και μετά λένε ξέρω ξέρω -- >  . Με μια λογική (πρώτο κινητό με touch panel)  και επειδή η φύση της κατασκευής οθόνης , Νομίζω ότι στα άκρα του πλαισίου έχει ξεκολλήσει .Γιατί κάμερα και GPS έχουν σκληρή οθόνη και όχι ευλύγιστη.
  Το STAR έχει σκληρή οθόνη αφής με αποτέλεσμα για να πάθει κάτι στο hardware ………υπάρχουν πολλές εκδοχές με τα όσα λέει ο Γιάννης  δύσκολα να πω κάτι για hardware 
  Έτσι στα καλά καθούμενα  το flex χμμμ …

----------


## rep

το προβλημα θα λυθει μονο με αλλαγη του touch.
http://www.pds.com.gr/index.asp?mod=...temcats&id=155

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... χωρίς να πέσει χωρίς να βραχεί χωρίς απολύτως καμία βίαιη κίνηση *δεν λειτούργει η αφή στο μισό πάνω μέρος της οθόνης*.
>   Δεν έχει καμία παραμόρφωση ούτε στα χρώματα ούτε στην γεωμετρία της η οθόνη απεικονίζει κανονικά τα πάντα. Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί κανονικά σε όλες τις άλλες χρήσεις.


 Ολες οι συσκευές έχουν *εγγύηση* τουλάχιστον *2 χρόνια*:

Samsung επισκευαστικά κέντρα

Τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση: 



> Για κινητά τηλέφωνα*
> 801 11 64000 (μόνο από σταθερό)*
> 2109468800 (από κινητό)
> Δευτέρα - Παρασκευή 08:30 - 18:00
> Σάββατο 09:00 - 15:00


Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## orca

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις παιδιά
  Σχετικά με την αναφορά σας στο calibration με ήρθε σφαλιάρα ότι μάλλον δεν διατύπωσα σωστά το πρόβλημα θα προσπαθήσω να σας το εξηγήσω με ένα παράδειγμα
  Ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε 3 οριζόντιες σειρές στην οθόνη του κινητού τις παρακάτω
  1 2 3 
  4 5 6
  7 8 9
  για να πατηθεί το 3 πρέπει να πατήσω το 9
  για να πατηθεί το 1 πρέπει να πατήσω το 7
  δεν ξέρω αν αλλάζει κάτι τώρα σχετικά με την αλλαγή touch panel η ήταν λάθος η πρώτη αναφορά μου στο πρόβλημα και το παραπάνω παράδειγμα αλλάζει την αιτία του προβλήματος.
  Από ότι διαπιστώνω τώρα που το διαβάζω μάλλον αρχικά σας έδωσα λάθος πληροφορίες 
  Όπως και να έχει ζητώ συγνώμη προκαταβολικά


Υ.Γ  φίλε GeorgeVita δυστυχώς η εγγύηση ¨ξεχάστηκε¨ από αδιαφορία στην Κρήτη όταν σπούδαζε εκεί η κόρη μου

----------


## button

Τα κάτω πλήκτρα λειτουργούν σωστά ?  xmm τα πάνω ήρθαν κάτω αλλά όχι τα κάτω πάνω 
  Το ανταλλακτικό είναι ακριβό βρήκα στο ebay  αν είναι σωστά τα έξοδα βγαίνει στα 40€ στο pds έχει 47€ αλλά έχει εξαντληθεί .Γνήσιο ώμος (νομίζω)

http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/Original...585839230/item

   τώρα τα κινέζικα απομιμήσεις η δεν ξέρω τι άλλο και είναι στα 6-8€  δεν τα έχω καμιά εμπιστοσύνη 

http://search.eim.ebay.gr/?Query=+sa...++touch+screen


*
*

----------


## navar

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις παιδιά
>   Σχετικά με την αναφορά σας στο calibration με ήρθε σφαλιάρα ότι μάλλον δεν διατύπωσα σωστά το πρόβλημα θα προσπαθήσω να σας το εξηγήσω με ένα παράδειγμα
>   Ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε 3 οριζόντιες σειρές στην οθόνη του κινητού τις παρακάτω
>   1 2 3 
>   4 5 6
>   7 8 9
>   για να πατηθεί το 3 πρέπει να πατήσω το 9
>   για να πατηθεί το 1 πρέπει να πατήσω το 7
>   δεν ξέρω αν αλλάζει κάτι τώρα σχετικά με την αλλαγή touch panel η ήταν λάθος η πρώτη αναφορά μου στο πρόβλημα και το παραπάνω παράδειγμα αλλάζει την αιτία του προβλήματος.
> ...


αυτο που λες τώρα είναι πρόβλημα calibration !

----------


## aquasonic

> Υ.Γ  φίλε GeorgeVita δυστυχώς η εγγύηση ¨ξεχάστηκε¨ από αδιαφορία στην Κρήτη όταν σπούδαζε εκεί η κόρη μου


Θα το πας κατευθειαν στην αντιπροσωπια, οπου θα μπορουν να κανουν ελεγχο αγορας μεσω imei. Αν παλι το πηρες απο καποια vodafone cosmote klp ονομαστικα απλα ζητα αντιγραφο της αποδειξης.

----------


## orca

ok από ότι βλέπω calibration δεν μπορώ να κάνω λόγο ότι στις δυο κάτω γωνίες η οθόνη δεν ανταποκρίνεται σωστά.
  Καταλήγουμε στην αλλαγή touch screen
  Μπορώ να το κάνω μόνος μου? Από ότι βλέπω και από ότι καταλαβαίνω η οθόνη βγαίνει από την πάνω πλευρά τραβώντας με ένα εργαλείο σαν αυτό το πράσινο της παρακάτω εικόνας
s5230_touch_black.jpg
  υπάρχει κάποιο manual η video να με βοηθήσει στην αφαίρεση της touch screen??
  Φυσικά και το καλύτερο θα είναι να με ενημερώσετε αν υπάρχει κάποιο μαγαζί στην Θεσσαλονίκη να το πάω εκεί.
  Εγγύηση δεν παίζει γιατί όπως είπα σε παραπάνω post ¨ξεχάστηκε¨ στην Κρήτη το τηλέφωνο αγοράστηκε χέρι με χέρι από συμφοιτητή της κόρης.
  Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σας

----------


## button

Να το αλλάξεις μπορείς άλλα θέλει  προσοχή και υπομονή τα manual υπάρχουν
αμα εχεις χρόνο μπες στο youtube και ψάξε  σε video σχετικό θέμα σίγουρα υπάρχουν δεκάδες video   


σε κατάστημα και Θεσσαλονίκη χμμμ.. δύσκολα  μονο on line κάτι ηπαρχει

----------


## rep

εχω ενα για ιδιο προβλημα στο καταστημα μου θα σου στειλω πμ 'η εικονες σχετικες.....αναμονη..

----------


## leeperik

Γιαννη προσεξε οταν βγαλεις το touch, το καλωδιακι που συνδεεται στην πλακετα.Νομιζω οτι θελέι ολο ξεβιδωμα γιατι το κλιπακι που κουμπωνει το touch πρεπει να ειναι πισω απο την οθονη.Αν ξεκολησεις απλα το touch θα κρεμεται απο το flex και μπορει να χαλασεις το κλιπ με καμια κινηση.Βρες πρωτα ενα manual.

----------


## rep

Εικόνα0050.jpgΕικόνα0049.jpgΕικόνα0047.jpgΕικόνα0051.jpgΕικόνα0048.jpg

ενα σταυροκατσαβιβο μικρο και μια πενα θα χρειαστεις.προσοχη στη οθονη σπαει ευκολα.ξεβιδωνεις τις 6 βιδες χωριζει το πισω πλαισιο βγαζεις την κεραια το φλεχ δεξια και την βιδα πανω πανωκαι τα πλαινα πληκτρα με το φλεξακι.ανοιγεις το κονεκτορα του touch με την πενα το βγαζεις βγαζεις και μεταλικο πισω κομματι για να μπει πιο ευκολα μετα το φλεξ του touch.....με την σειρα 3-5-2-1-4 οι εικονες..αν θες καλητερη ποιοτητα πες...

----------


## orca

Παιδιά σας *υπέρ ευχαριστώ* όλους σας
  Θα το επιχειρήσω… με τα βιντεάκια που είδα στο youtube με τις οδηγίες και τις εικόνες σας νομίζω ότι θα τα καταφέρω όχι τίποτε άλλο αλλά για να πουλήσω και λίγο μούρη στην κόρη  :Rolleyes: 
  Από Δευτέρα θα παραγγείλω από pds.com.gr η από ebay

----------


## navar

κόστος επισκευής  =  50€
κόστος touch       =  40€
πούλημα μούρης στην κόρη και καμάρωμα = ανεκτίμητο !!!!
καλή επιτυχία !  :Smile:

----------

